# WHAT IS IT DOCTOR!



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

both ammonia AND nitrites high in a cycling tank is that normal?


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

thats normal


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

so that means its half way through, because the bacteria that eats ammonia is now producing nitrite?


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

depends...If there is more niTRAITes than amaonia then you are about 2/3 done....other way around and you are about half way


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

brilliant, im nearly done then, i got 5 baby rbps in there and i cant wait till its over!


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

so if i have nitrIte with no nitrAte the next stage will be with both then just with nitrAtes?


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2003)

rbP NUT said:


> so if i have nitrIte with no nitrAte the next stage will be with both then just with nitrAtes?


 Right.

Eventually, the nitrite peters out and you will only have nitrate registering on your water tests.


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

NITRITES ARE SKY HIGH AT THE MOMENT THOUGH? USING PRIME TO BRING THEM DOWN, HOW LONG BEFORE THEY NATURALLY GO DOWN?


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

should take 7-10 days or so. a full cycle takes 4-6 in most cases.


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

mine has been 8 days today did a 50% change on day 4 though, ammonia down but nitrites high as hell.


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

just did a 25% water change and nitrites still high, added some special bacteria to my filter, its ment to be like bio spira but a back street english version.


----------



## Noe (Aug 22, 2003)

When your ammonia and nitrite are 0 ppm and your nitrate is present between 20-40 ppm that is that your tank is completely cycle.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

rbP NUT said:


> brilliant, im nearly done then, i got 5 baby rbps in there and i cant wait till its over!


 let me get this straight you have 5 rbp's in ther while you are cycling....









Second the more water changes you do is only slowing the process down ....your takeing all the established bacteria out...its like your starting the whole process again...

Best thing to do is be patient and wait it out..and If you have those fish in there while all this is going on ...dont be suprised if they die


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Add salt to help you litle guys with the nitrItes....


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

added the salt lets hope it works, just to let you guys know i had to put the fish in there because my cycled tank cracked and drained, i had an internal filter as part of the tank and couldn't move it, i used the gravel though.


----------

